# New Member Introduction



## chris mcmillin (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself. 
I am Chris McMillin, an airline pilot with a serious affliction to liking warbirds. I have flown a few of them, and am lucky enough to have my own airplane based at Chino so my old warbird buddies aren't far away.
Looking forward to reading lots of good stuff from you all.
Thanks,
Chris...


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 21, 2006)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2006)

pretty sweet, welcome chris, a few of our memebers aren't a million miles from Chino and we've got a couple of pilots here so chances are you'll fit right in, welcome.......


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello! I'm pretty new myself.

That's a pretty colorful sceme on the plane.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2006)

Hallo!!!
I'm very glad to welcome You.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 22, 2006)

greetings from the other side of the world, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey chris, and welcome.... Take a few moments/hours/days to browse around our forums, read some of the older, archived stuff, read up on some of the not so recent topics, and get a feel for how things run here....

Educate urself before opening up ur big fat yapper, so to speak...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2006)

Welcome Chris! There's a few of us here who fly as well. I used to live on So Cal and worked at Mojave and Fox Field. I've been into chino on occasion. I go into March AFB and mess around with their aeroclub and some guys who fly L-29s, I'll actaully be at the airshow next weekend.

Do you do any airshow stuff on the west coast with your plane?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Chris.


----------



## Henk (Apr 22, 2006)

Welcome from Africa. 

les I think it would take days to read through the site. lol lol

Henk


----------



## chris mcmillin (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi everyone and thanks for the warm reception.

I just fly the Pitts for fun and competition aerobatics. Airshows and air racing is also fun but I have had my fill and don't do either anymore.

I used to fly warbirds a little and am now just flying the airliner, the Pitts and my brother's Staggerwing. 

I have several children and the boys like airplanes. The oldest was a 3 time National Champion in C/L Scale in the US. The youngest is building models as well, plastic and flying. He is on a twin jag right now, P-38's and A-10's. He is happy that he can go to the airport and see his favorite WWII fighters at Chino. Being nine is good.

I have been mining the site and it looks like fun. I'll mostly have a practical outlook because of my background, I have flown a few types and have a varied level of experience so I like to put myself in the pilot's seat and see how it might've been. 

Thanks,
Chris...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2006)

G'day Chris welcome to the site mate!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 22, 2006)

You said you flew warbirds "just a little"?

Hmmmm.......... got me wondering what you flew.


----------



## Henk (Apr 22, 2006)

Yep, I also want to know.

Henk


----------



## chris mcmillin (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh,
Beech GB-2,Beech C-45, PT-17, Douglas C-47, NAA T-6, B-25, T-28, "someone's Mustang", and the backseat of a dual control Centaurus Sea Fury.
Does a Short SD-3 count? Also transports that might count, but... L-1011,B-727, B-757/767, DC-9, oh and the Bushmaster 2000 tri-motor. I think it was also a YC- something.

Chris...


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sounds like you have some good stories to tell us.

By the way, is it true the B25 has the noisiest cockpit of all the warbirds?


----------



## chris mcmillin (Apr 23, 2006)

The ones with the inward facing separate exhausts are the noisiest airplanes I have ever flown. I always wanted to fly one that was an executive conversion, N201L that had collectors that exited outboard only. 
Second noisiest is a 727 at.9 mach.
Chris...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2006)

> Second noisiest is a 727 at.9 mach.


That I can believe.......


----------



## Henk (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, the B-727 is a noisy sun of a gun. A other plane that is also noisy is a B-737 the ones with the long engines, the old ones those that were one of the first.

Henk


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2006)

A late welcome from me, Chris.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome! Quite a collection of planes youve flown there, must be excellent...


----------



## Erich_Hartmann (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum and i'd like to introduce myself, 
I'm from Italy, I like aircraft modelling, no matter if jets or props
Nice to meet you all
Bye

Vince


----------



## timshatz (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome Chris from the East Coast. Welcome to the forum. Relatively new myself. Hope you enjoy yourself, ton of stuff to look at here. All over the place. Good reads. 

Have fun.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2006)

Pay attention to the dates of posts fellas....


----------



## timshatz (Jul 26, 2006)

Whoops! Would you believe happy hour came a bit early today? Definitely guilty of PUI (Posting Under the Influence).

Time for Deputy Barney to lock up my keyboard...


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

I have that one every Friday and Saterday night, so if you guys read any sh*t from my post you should know that I am under the influence. LOL


----------



## plan_D (Jul 26, 2006)

You must be "under the influence" 24/7 then.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

Nope, I do not have enough money. He he he........ Well weekends is my party time and then I have a few, but I always know what I am doing I just can not get to read the stuff on the PC screen. That part I must still solve.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 27, 2006)

Henk said:


> Nope, I do not have enough money. He he he........ Well weekends is my party time and then I have a few, but I always know what I am doing I just can not get to read the stuff on the PC screen. That part I must still solve.



Got the money, but recovery time has gone from 4 hours to 2-3 days. Pass 40 and everything goes down hill. It blows. Had a friend's father tell me a guy can do about 15 years of hard drinking then it starts catching up with ya'. 

So just when you're getting good, retirement looms....damn!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 27, 2006)

Amen to that Tim....


----------



## Henk (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh yes, that is true. I could do with 2 hours of sleep after drinking, but now I need more. Hangover is not such a big problem with me. Thank you very much for that.


----------

